# I want to try to put a ka24de into a 87 pulsar. Help



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

Does anyone know how much work if not impossible to put a ka24de fwd (93 altima motor) into my 87 nissan pulsar? I was told that a company actually made motor mounts to do the swap - can someone help direct me on how to achieve my dream or just point me to a company that makes a turbo kit for the ca16de. I would greatly appreciate it thanks.


----------



## sr20speed (Apr 10, 2003)

unfortunatly i don't think anyone makes a turbo kit for the pulsar. I have a friend with an 88 pulsarNX with the ca18de and there is hardly anything for it. I believe you should do the engine swap. I'm not sure the ka24de is the best pick. That engine is too heavy for that car. I'm not clear on what swap is best for that car, but I would go with an engine no bigger than 2.0L. here are a list of engines I think may be good for that car.
ca18de
ga16de 
qg18de
sr20de
or for most performance:
sr20det


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

I wish I could get hold of a sr20det motor, but I think it would be just a much a pain to install it and I feel that the ka24de fwd would make a great quarter mile motor in my car. If you know where to get the entire sr20det setup from let me know - motor, ecu, tranny, turbo, intercooler,.......................................


----------



## sr20speed (Apr 10, 2003)

Make a thread on where to get the det swap. I'm sure someone knows where a good place is. Between the sr20det and the ka24de, go with the sr20det(talk about a good quarter mile). In my opinion puting the ka in a pulsar is like puting a prelude engine in a crx, puts out great quarter mile times but the car won't handle as well. With the sr20det you will have speed without sacrificing handling. Keep looking for the sr20det swap. Hotshot performance makes some sort of a det install kit. Check it out. Hope that helps.


----------

